# CYCLONE COASTER 13th Annual FREE Swapmeet - Nov 2nd 2014 - 7am to 10:15am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 10, 2014)

*I was working on the latest poster for the CYCLONE COASTER 13th Annual FREE Swapmeet which will be on NOVEMBER 2nd 2014 

- YES once again @ THE PIKE Restaurant & Bar back parking lot will be the location 
- FYI - SUNDAY NOV 2nd is also DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY - So be prepared & set you clocks back an hour !!!
- FREE SPACES are first come basis - OR just roll a bike or project in and share a spot 
- Our last CC FREE Swap was our largest turnout to date - 
- NOV 2nd - 7am to 10:15am - We need to be out of the PIKE parking lot by 10:30am 
- The CYCLONE COASTER Colson Collaboration / Sunday Ride STARTS @ 11:00am from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE ( Where the CC rides always start from ) 
- Thanks again to Chris - Owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for opening up early for food - drinks & the famous BREAKFAST BURRITO .... 

Chris has asked us to PLEASE Clean up your spot & the area during & after the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet from litter - since apparently some coffe cups & what not were left behind last FREE swapmeet & in his words "It's a free swapmeet - the least people can do is clean up after themselves" - & I AGREE 100% -  PLEASE HELP US KEEP THIS SWAPMEET FREE & CLEAN UP SO WE CAN KEEP IT AT THE PIKE IN THE FUTURE .... THANK YOU 
Please NO PARKING in the PIKE Parking lot - YOU WILL BE TOWED 
Drop items off & park in the surrounding neighborhood - for FREE ... 
Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll probably be there with some junk to sell. Not too much tho cuz I'm hoping to bring a few Colson riders. See you there


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 13, 2014)

hoping to be down with a bunch of schwinn middleweight parts,and for the ride of course.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 15, 2014)

*CYCLONE COASTER COLSON COLLABORATION ride - Nov 2nd 2014 AFTER the CC Swapmeet @ 11am*

*The CYCLONE COASTER COLSON COLLABORATION & Sunday Ride will FOLLOW the FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - SO IF YOU OWN A COLSON - Lets COLLABORATE on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride on November 2nd - 11am @ Portfolio Coffeehouse - Mark you calendars - Pop a reminder on you hand held device of choice for another great day with your CYCLONE COASTER family - Thanks again for everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their great Sunday - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 15, 2014)

*get there early or it will be like this.....*

sometimes I hate that they don't let you pull your stuff off the truck.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2014)

*So you saw what I saw then .......*



abe lugo said:


> sometimes I hate that they don't let you pull your stuff off the truck.View attachment 173717




Abe is not kidding - people arrive EARLY .... the flashlight crowd grab all the good deals .... LOL


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 16, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Abe is not kidding - people arrive EARLY .... the flashlight crowd grab all the good deals .... LOL




OK I give, its a bit more like this
especially with the time change....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll be there at 2am for the Feeding


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2014)

*That's more of what I remember ..... Daylight savings Vultures*



abe lugo said:


> OK I give, its a bit more like this
> especially with the time change....
> 
> View attachment 173789




That looks like the last meet for sure ... I'd say go to the PIKE the night before - have some food & drink - then set up camp so you are the first there ... LOL


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there at 2am for the Feeding



Meth!...
OR rumpleminz.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2014)

*Huh ?????*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Meth!...
> OR rumpleminz.....




Don't know where your mind went here .... but everyone else is talking bicycles ....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2014)

*What's everyone bringing?*

I'm looking for a 36-38 CWC rack and a prewar autocycle rack...let me see what you have.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 25, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> That looks like the last meet for sure ... I'd say go to the PIKE the night before - have some food & drink - then set up camp so you are the first there ... LOL




Well played Abe.  Haha.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 27, 2014)

Bump this up! Is everyones Colson ready?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 27, 2014)

*LESS THAN A WEEK ...... THIS SUNDAY sunday SUNDAY !!!!!!*

*Not sure what I am bringing yet - 

The plan for the week is to get out to storage & go through some good swap items that & bring out the Parts & Pieces of Projects Past ( PPoPP ) .... all the things that I just don't have time for right now & pass them down to a new enthused care taker.... YES you're reading it correct - I am bringing out some PPoPP that I don't need anymore - sounds bad - but it's a good thing - lol

CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet is THIS SUNDAY November 2nd - 7:00am - 10:15am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar  

>>>  DON'T FORGET that DAYLIGHT SAVINGS the SAME DAY <<<

Ride Vintage - Frank


PICTURED BELOW is our LAST SWAPMEET - So you know what to expect if you have never been to a CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar before ......*


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2014)

*Colson?*



schwinndoggy said:


> Bump this up! Is everyones Colson ready?




I can't believe I don't have a Colson?  I have one now!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I can't believe I don't have a Colson?  I have one now!
> 
> View attachment 175792




Jackass


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2014)

*Eh*



abe lugo said:


> sometimes I hate that they don't let you pull your stuff off the truck.View attachment 173717




I like the cash- 

I find if I am not agressive on the truck-try to be polite- l lose out.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2014)

*Headbadge*

Mike, 
I'll sell you the headbadge when I'm done with it.  I'm also set up for the Iver Johnson ride too...lol.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 27, 2014)

*The Iver Johnson looks a little more ornate than your Colson .....*



Robertriley said:


> Mike,
> I'll sell you the headbadge when I'm done with it.  I'm also set up for the Iver Johnson ride too...lol.
> 
> View attachment 175801




A very versatile bicycle indeed .....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, at least Deco it up a bit


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't remember the last time it rained here in So. Cal. but the weather report this morning is calling for 20% chance of rain on Sunday.
 Figures!
 Either way, I'm Colson ready. I'm sure glad they changed the name of the company to Colson, instead of its original name. Fairy
 I can just hear it now, People would be saying, "Look at all those Fairy's riding in the rain!"


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Bringing*



Robertriley said:


> I'm looking for a 36-38 CWC rack and a prewar autocycle rack...let me see what you have.




I have some drop center wheels I don't need at this time. I want to find a "C" model tank for my 36 Electric. I will be there in the dark with an extra HOUR to set up....


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone bringing out or have for sale the truss rods and bracket for a 37 Westfield built Elgin Oriole?

also need a rack for the same bike.....See my want add 

Thanks if you can help out


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 1, 2014)

*Hell yes!*



schwinndoggy said:


> Bump this up! Is everyones Colson ready?


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 1, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Bump this up! Is everyones Colson ready?




Ready and standin' by....


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 1, 2014)

*Heck yes!*



schwinndoggy said:


> Bump this up! Is everyones Colson ready?




Ready and standin' by....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't forget to set your clocks back tonight. An extra hour of sleep for most...more time to get a Colson roadworthy for others...

Lord knows I need it:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 3, 2014)

*Thanks to my CYCLONE COASTER family for another great FREE swapmeet ...*

*What a great day @ the CYCLONE COASTER 13th annual FREE Swapmeet - which was our largest yet ... GREAT WEATHER with sunny clears skies & 70 degree temps ... What a selection of stuff to buy too with TONS of prewar & postwar parts to be had ... The swaps are getting better & better as more people notice them with something for everyone showing up in every price range it seems ... you have to move fast though & get there EARLY like Joe B who was there @ 2:30am to secure his spot & grab the deals as they arrived ... NICE .. The PIKE Bar & Restaurant had to have one car towed out of the PIKE parking lot that someone had left behind in the strictly enforced NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot overnight rule .... 

Our many thanks goes out to Chris Reece - Owner of the PIKE - for allowing us to have our CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeets in his parking lot & opening up early with a full breakfast & bar menu & the CYCLONE COASTER swap meet favorite world famous breakfast burrito which hits the spot every time ... 

I would also like to thank all of the CYCLONE COASTER family of riders for the support & making this another great CYCLONE COASTER FREE event that we will continue to do EVERY 6 months here at the PIKE ... 

The 13th annual CYCLONE COASTER free swap meet was followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Colson Collaboration ride @ 11am from Portfolio Coffeehouse - where 20 Colson bicycles & their owners Collaborated as we rode down towards Belmont Shores & went down 2nd street on the shared green bicycle lane then down to Belmont Brewery rest stop where we stopped to take some Colson Collaboration group shots & enjoyed ice cream from Marko & Markos Treats bicycle ice cream cart - After admiring & collaborating the group headed over to the lighthouse before heading back for lunch ... 

Good times & a great day 

Ride Vintage - Frank  *


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2014)

Iver owners of the world unite against people who use toilet paper rolls for Iver badges...   lol.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 3, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Iver owners of the world unite against people who use toilet paper rolls for Iver badges...   lol.



Gotta love creativity! lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone have one to lend? If not, might have to put an paper Iver badge on my Adlake.


----------

